# Tenacity/mesotrione in granular form?



## kds (Apr 28, 2017)

I know I can get Tenacity (mesotrione) in a sprayable form, and I can get it in a granular form mixed in with Scotts Turf Builder, but can I just get it in granular form without the fertilizer?

I have some bare spots I would like to fill in, mostly around hardscaping where there are ruts from the lawn mower, plus a possible fall overseed so I don't think I want to go with prodiamine this spring.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

I could have sworn that I found some online last year. However, when I tried to find it this year, I came up empty handed. I spent a solid hour looking around, but I found nothing. Ended up going with the Scott's with meso.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Site One has starter with tenacity and Lebanon has Tupersan 4.6% by itself
https://www.lebanonturf.com/products/items/2440848/index.aspx


----------

